# Outfit for brothers wedding?



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Any suggestions as to the type of dress that hides a wobbly belly? i have 2 big weddings this year sept/oct and am only buying 1 dress to use for both.  I love all the figure hugging dresses but it just looks like im 5 months gone when im wearing them so i need a dress thats a bit floaty over my belly so no one sees how fat it still looks. 

Im saying dress, id like a dress but i would consider trouser suit/skirt/top combo... im not picky really... as long as my belly is hidden well really.  and one of those head things too... fascinators 

Any ideas? Thanks x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Dresses that are empire line are great for hiding bit of a tum but enhancing all the right bits ie cleavage....always think they're flattering....and I love the maxi dresses at the moment....or the bubble/tulip shapes....plus dresses which have some draping/pleating etc over the front so detracts from tummy ! Here's a few ideas (well, ones I like, not sure whether you will !!)

http://www.asos.com/Ted-Baker/Ted-Baker-Empire-Line-Maxi-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1186997&SearchQuery=empire%20line&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Navy

http://www.asos.com/Ted-Baker/Ted-Baker-Strapless-Pleat-Print-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1006060&cid=8799&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Red

http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Premium-Large-Rose-And-Chiffon-Satin-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1028371&cid=8799&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Nude

[/color]http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Voile-Bubble-Hem-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=960302&cid=8799&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Navy

[/color]http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-One-Shoulder-Cross-Front-Slinky-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1075591&cid=8799&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Purple

http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/branded/fashionforher/63/1?extra=sch&n=branded&pid=706-916&exclude=00WI00%7c00W00&returnurl=%2fsearch%3fp%3dQ%26lbc%3dnext%26uid%3d445016301%26ts%3dv8%26w%3dempire%2520line%2520dress%26af%3d%26isort%3dbst%26method%3dand%26filter%3dsubset%253a4201%26nxtv%3d0%26nxti%3d0&bct=%26quot%3bempire%20line%20dress%26quot%3b

http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/goingoutoccasion/5/1?extra=sch&n=women&pid=499-328&exclude=00AI00%7c00A00&returnurl=%2fshop%2fgattgender%2dwomen%2dcat%2ddresses%2d0%3fx%3d1%26nxti%3d0%26nxtv%3d0%26isort%3dbst&bct=%26quot%3bShop%20By%20Product%26quot%3b%26nbsp%3b%26gt%3b%26nbsp%3bWomen%26nbsp%3b%26gt%3b%26nbsp%3bDresses

http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/goingoutoccasion/3/5?extra=sch&n=women&pid=737-674&exclude=00AI00%7c00A00&returnurl=%2fshop%2fgattgender%2dwomen%2dcat%2ddresses%2d0%3fx%3d1%26nxti%3d0%26nxtv%3d0%26isort%3dbst&bct=%26quot%3bShop%20By%20Product%26quot%3b%26nbsp%3b%26gt%3b%26nbsp%3bWomen%26nbsp%3b%26gt%3b%26nbsp%3bDresses

Zara have some lovely dresses, as do Reiss, Coast and Monsoon.

....and fascinators...

http://www.asos.com/search/pgeSearch.aspx?q=fascinators

I think ASOS.com are great as a one-stop-shop !!

N xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

White linen trousers with a floaty top or above the knee dress is my wardrobe of choice for this year's weddings & christenings. 

Make sure you give yourself time to buy white linen trousers though! I am having a nightmare trying to get non see through ones!

Love fascinators!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Siobhan1 said:


> White linen trousers with a floaty top or above the knee dress is my wardrobe of choice for this year's weddings & christenings.
> 
> Make sure you give yourself time to buy white linen trousers though! I am having a nightmare trying to get non see through ones!
> 
> Love fascinators!!


Definitely agree on the white linen trousers and pretty, floaty top.....I bought some lovely trousers from TopShop a couple of summers ago and they're still going strong...great shape and not see-through. TopShop are good too 'cos they do different leg lengths ie petite, tall and regular....

Not sure if entirely appropriate for your brothers wedding (although it's the sort of thing I'd wear and dress up) but I bought a linen "bandeau" jumpsuit from Next which I've worn with lots of jewellry and heels on a nightout and then dressed down with flip flops during day....I got it in black but they do it in white too but not sure if see-through......the style of it has a tie round waist so covers up any bumps....

http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/casual/4/1?extra=sch&n=women&pid=736-729&exclude=00AZ00%7c00A00&returnurl=%2fsearch%3fp%3dQ%26lbc%3dnext%26uid%3d445016301%26ts%3dv8%26w%3djumpsuit%26af%3d%26isort%3dbst%26method%3dand%26filter%3dsubset%253a4201%26nxtv%3d0%26nxti%3d0&bct=%26quot%3bjumpsuit%26quot%3b

I love fascinators too....some of them are look amazing.....

N x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ohhh thanks, ive saved the one i really like into my favourites!!! great of you to take the time to put the links up... thanks again x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I got a fabulous fascinator - I called him Kevin, as it was like having an extra member of the party - from Debenhams, with a long black vertical feather (much nicer than im describing it), and it gave me a few more inches than my 5.1' height


As for dresses I have had a couple of great ones for tummy disguising from Monsoon & Phase Eight (they do some lovely maxi dresses in floaty/stretchy stuff that never creases!) and a big favourite was from Wallis - nice fit & very reasonable price too.


R
x


----------

